# Ski areas still open



## dblskifanatic (May 24, 2019)

http://www.skicentral.com/openareas-skireport.html

Killington still going at it - not surprising they lay it on thick on Superstar

Not on the list Aspen and Purgatory opening for Memorial Day weekend


Breck extends season into second weekend in June and A Basin will stay open into mid June and possibly longer.

https://kdvr.com/2019/05/22/breckenridge-ski-resort-extends-season-to-first-2-weekends-in-june/

Picture from A Basin last weekend puking snow.  More came this week and Breck and A Basin.



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fbrissette (May 24, 2019)

dblskifanatic said:


> http://www.skicentral.com/openareas-skireport.html
> 
> Killington still going at it - not surprising they lay it on thick on Superstar
> 
> Not on the list Aspen and Purgatory opening for Memorial Day weekend



List is not up to date.   Saint-Sauveur north of Montreal is open till June 2nd at least.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 24, 2019)

Snowbird is still open.  And we got fresh powder last night!  :beer:

Add to the list Squaw Valley and Mammoth.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 24, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Snowbird is still open.  And we got fresh powder last night!  :beer:
> 
> Add to the list Squaw Valley and Mammoth.



They are on ski central open list.  With freshness at Snowbird, do they plan to extend?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (May 24, 2019)

dblskifanatic said:


> They are on ski central open list.  With freshness at Snowbird, do they plan to extend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yes.  They announced solid plans to stay open weekends until June 16th.  Then they are hoping to stay open to July 4th.

https://www.snowbird.com/mountain-report/

We just hit 707" for the season.  I can personally attest that it is still midwinter up there.  We've had very little spring skiing to date.


----------



## p_levert (May 24, 2019)

Since A-basin is quitting the Epic Pass, Breck will be the new springtime resort for Vail.  Breck has the altitude, but it's a pretty awkward configuration with the lifts.  I think they would do better to add an upper lift at Keystone, which is in the fuzzy long range plans.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 24, 2019)

Breck has been keeping Independence Chair (peak 7) open as well as Peak 6 which leads back to Independence.  Other than that it is the upper bowls off Imperial and the T bar.  Still skiing nice with lots of new snow over the past two weeks.

Vail’s play is to have Keystone open early as in October and Breck to stay open longer to compete with A Basin.  US Forest Service has approved this plan.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadPatSki (May 24, 2019)

dblskifanatic said:


> http://www.skicentral.com/openareas-skireport.html



Don't trust sites like skicentral or onsnow for accuracy. They are a good guideline, but generally the information is limited. 

My information that I post is often checked and properly researched. It's the East only, but I've seen so many errors on site like the one above that my eyes bleed.

https://madpatski.wordpress.com


----------



## thetrailboss (May 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tonyr (May 25, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Snowbird is still open.  And we got fresh powder last night!  [emoji481]
> 
> Add to the list Squaw Valley and Mammoth.


Mammoth just announced that they are open daily up to August if you can believe that. I have to make a trip out to CA for work at the end of June so afterwards we are going to swing by Mammoth for a few days then Squaw for the 4th. These photos are of the pole at the summit in the summer vs what its looks like up there now at Mammoth. The base depth is still at 90 inches the summit depth is 150 inches, the summit has had over 700 inches of snow this year.......

Sent from my SM-T820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## p_levert (May 25, 2019)

Has anyone skied at Mt St Sauveur in May?  How is it?  I see that there are actually two runs open today, not just one like Killington.  Is it a fun scene, like at Killington?


----------



## Smellytele (May 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2019)

Today. 






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (May 25, 2019)

Wow. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## sull1102 (May 25, 2019)

Wow wow wow. Amazing what is still out there for us diehards


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Today. View attachment 25273
> 
> View attachment 25274
> 
> ...



Man that's just cruel ......There's even new snow on the trees


----------



## Zand (May 25, 2019)

Between the pictures of that powder day at Wolf Creek in mid October and these pictures of Snowbird on Memorial Day Weekend, it's been a very long powdery season out west.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 26, 2019)

A Basin still skiing and looking good.  Warming up a lot today though.  Hand waxed skis with a warm weather wax which is working out well.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (May 26, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Man that's just cruel ......There's even new snow on the trees



It is still midwinter up there.


----------



## urungus (May 27, 2019)

Photo of Superstar from killingtonzone yesterday ... getting near the end, note thin spot halfway down


----------



## machski (May 27, 2019)

urungus said:


> View attachment 25281
> 
> Photo of Superstar from killingtonzone yesterday ... getting near the end, note thin spot halfway down


True, but they have snow above and below the probem area to work with.  Probably best if they do it tonight, freeze warnings up for tonight in North Country.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 27, 2019)

I skied the morning shift today. It's getting thin in spots, especially on the headwall where rocks are coming through, but overall it's great cover for May 27. Next weekend should be a go, at least for one day. I would expect walk on/walk off the snow. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (May 27, 2019)

I'd say there's a 99% chance they open next weekend. Best Memorial Day coverage I've ever seen there in years. Looks like they even have enough stockpiled to make it skiable top to bottom other than at the top and bottom of the lift.


----------



## Smellytele (May 27, 2019)

machski said:


> True, but they have snow above and below the probem area to work with.  Probably best if they do it tonight, freeze warnings up for tonight in North Country.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Don’t spread it out until they have to. Do it now and it will just melt out before next weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2019)

Agreed. I'd only patch it the morning before opening. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 27, 2019)

So much snow at A Basin - everything still open except Steep Gullies and the beginner lift.

Nice thing - not a lot of people.  Lots of foreigners including China’s mogul and race teams.

Crunchy first thing but was very nice late morning into afternoon.  

Generally a pond starts to show about midway down that people pond skim but that is nowhere in sight.


East wall from West Wall


Lenawee


Pali Face

Skied East Wall and Pali Face in the afternoon once it softened up.  Stoke for the day - it was snowing when we left and there is more to come.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (May 27, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Agreed. I'd only patch it the morning before opening.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


You could do that, but it always winds up a muddy mess when they do that.  They have a very cold night coming up tonight, which will allow the snow to firm up at the least, maybe freeze solid, which would allow for a better push and groom.  We'll see how they play it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 27, 2019)

The base today was solid World Cup ice. Don't touch that. If they want to push  the snow from nooks and crannies on the edges into piles to ride out the week, fine. I think K knows how to handle the glacier, finally. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2019)

machski said:


> You could do that, but it always winds up a muddy mess when they do that.  They have a very cold night coming up tonight, which will allow the snow to firm up at the least, maybe freeze solid, which would allow for a better push and groom.  We'll see how they play it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


I guess my thought is that it's Monday night.  Whatever they push around to patch holes will just melt by end of day tomorrow.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (May 28, 2019)

machski said:


> You could do that, but it always winds up a muddy mess when they do that.  They have a very cold night coming up tonight, which will allow the snow to firm up at the least, maybe freeze solid, which would allow for a better push and groom.  We'll see how they play it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



It still will be thin and will likely melt by the weekend if they do that. This time of year you have melting from above and below, so best to retain snow volume as long as possible. From my experience it's best to push out closer to when it's needed since they are just a stop gap not a long term repair.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2019)

Not east coast, but Aspen just announced they are going one more weekend at Ajax.  

Snowbird is still solid.


----------



## slatham (May 29, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess my thought is that it's Monday night.  Whatever they push around to patch holes will just melt by end of day tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



I would be very surprised if any snow was touched before Thursday......


----------



## machski (May 29, 2019)

Looking at the Sup cam, looks like nothing has been touched yet.  So there you go, I was wrong.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (May 29, 2019)

they never move the snow early.  Once its moved it melts


----------



## thetrailboss (May 29, 2019)

Just saw that Killington is saying Sunday is the last day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 29, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Just saw that Killington is saying Sunday is the last day.



Dont they know June 1st is a Saturday?


----------



## urungus (May 29, 2019)

How early do you have to arrive on Saturday to get one of the 500 free T shirts ?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 29, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Dont they know June 1st is a Saturday?



I wondered why they were doing that.....perhaps they are doing Saturday to be safe (?)



> Superstar Express Quad will spin 9am-5pm Friday, May 31 and 8am-5pm Saturday and Sunday, June 1 and 2. Lift tickets will be $30* for all ages each day.
> 
> Complimentary commemorative t-shirts will be available to the first 500 guests to load Superstar Express on June 1, and the Roaring Brook Umbrella Bar will feature live music by DJ Dave, free Ben and Jerry’s Ice Cream for about 500 people starting at 3pm and an outdoor grill.



https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/conditions-weather/current-conditions-weather


----------



## machski (May 29, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Dont they know June 1st is a Saturday?


Yes, but they are matching Saint Sauveur up in Quebec who will also be open Sat/Sun for skiing 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadPatSki (May 29, 2019)

I pass a quick note on who is open this weekend elsewhere than the East in my latest blog post.

Skiing in June – Eastern Closing 2019 – Week 9
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2019/05/29/skiing-in-june-eastern-closing-2019-week-9/


----------



## machski (May 30, 2019)

Looks like Killington already has started the snow bridge work on Superstar.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (May 30, 2019)

There was quite a bit base snow left on Monday in some areas...a couple spots with 2-3 feet still. Hopefully they can get creative and keep it from getting too ugly.


----------



## machski (May 30, 2019)

And it looks like we will be ski on-off at least to start the weekend!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (May 30, 2019)

that is awesome!


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 31, 2019)

A Basin announced that they will extend weekends until June 23rd and possibly longer. Lots of snow!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Jun 2, 2019)

My son says the scuttlebutt at Snowbird is that they will stay open for the 4th of July.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2019)

jimk said:


> My son says the scuttlebutt at Snowbird is that they will stay open for the 4th of July.



That’s their hope.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jun 3, 2019)

dblskifanatic said:


> A Basin announced that they will extend weekends until June 23rd and possibly longer. Lots of snow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Interesting day at A Basin Sunday!  Spring skiing on Sunday June 2nd in the morning wearing shorts then it got interesting it started snowing and while on the chair lift in Beavers it started thundering and lightning.  They kept stopping the lift. I saw a dozen lighting strikes with super loud thunder.  They cleared the entire mountain and being the second to last chair loaded I was at the top of A Basin almost by myself with one skier behind me.  What a dream, I could ski how I want and as fast as I wanted and I took the longest line I could think of.  I was a happy camper.





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Jun 4, 2019)

looking to go the 23rd


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jun 7, 2019)

Just for fun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_enScZV8Pg0


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2019)

Snowbird is still open.  Peruvian Express is not running this weekend.  Tram to Mineral Basin and Little Cloud.  Looks like one can still ski top-to-bottom on both sides.


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 7, 2019)

Say what?


St-Sauveur is open tomorrow: skiing + waterpark


Say What??? Still Skiing in the East – Eastern Closing 2019 – Week 10
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...ing-in-the-east-eastern-closing-2019-week-10/


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 14, 2019)

*Now what? A ski addict guide to snow – Eastern Closing 2019 – last post*

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...guide-to-snow-eastern-closing-2019-last-post/


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 17, 2019)

Do you do anything other than try and juice traffic to your blog?


----------



## ss20 (Jun 17, 2019)

AdironRider said:


> Do you do anything other than try and juice traffic to your blog?



Madpatski has done a good thing by compiling all his information on who's open and trends and whatnot.  Ya think he's making money off of each click on his wordpress???  Sheesh.  Get a life dude, there's better much more legitimate things to complain about in life if you see the need to bitch and moan.


----------



## 2Planker (Jun 17, 2019)

AdironRider said:


> Do you do anything other than try and juice traffic to your blog?



A Shi*load of people read his blog, especially in April & May....
I look forwrd to it every week


----------



## cdskier (Jun 17, 2019)

Count me in with the people that like and appreciate what Pat does.


----------



## 180 (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank MadPAt!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 18, 2019)

Management approves as well.


----------



## Zand (Jun 18, 2019)

Just imagine if his blog gave away 50,000 free tickets to Jackson Hole!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jun 23, 2019)

Skied A Basin today with nearly white out conditions - a dozen trails open with good conditions.







Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadPatSki (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you everyone for their support.

I started compiling a list for myself as to see what were my skiing options back when I was in university in the late 1980/early 1990. I thought it was ashamed that people were always surprised that there was still skiing in April. 

Once the ski forums started, I renewed my research and it’s gotten more extensive in recent years in trying to cover the entire East from North Carolina to Labrador. Individually researching each ski websites and Facebook pages. Sometimes communicating with the ski areas directly.

I don’t post links to promote my site (Wordpress, FB or Instagram). I’ve been posting many of my ski diary among with the rest of my activities (skiing, concerts, travel ... and cats). You can find the IG page, my alias is the same as my IG name. Just finished posting my last ski day, July 1st at Mammoth in several posts.

Have a great summer everyone.


----------



## 180 (Jul 16, 2019)

Mammoth July 13/14th.  Great 2 days.  Many different ways to ski the steeps.
Top of 23
https://photos.app.goo.gl/d1MBKMzrjTE5c4UAA
From top of Gondi, taken from the top of Chair 3
https://photos.app.goo.gl/faVLn3wGDCvqzvHW7
Climax
https://photos.app.goo.gl/8vNV9TowM4uogxVz6


----------



## Tonyr (Jul 16, 2019)

180 said:


> Mammoth July 13/14th.  Great 2 days.  Many different ways to ski the steeps.
> Top of 23
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/d1MBKMzrjTE5c4UAA
> From top of Gondi, taken from the top of Chair 3
> ...



Mammoth is such a great place to ski, the snow still looks pretty good in those pictures. When we were there two weeks ago and they had about 50 trails open and almost the whole top of the mountain which i thought was pretty impressive for that late into the season. They announced skiing into August early this summer but It was just confirmed that Mammoth's last day of the season is going to be July 28th.

Tony


----------



## 180 (Jul 16, 2019)

Tonyr said:


> Mammoth is such a great place to ski, the snow still looks pretty good in those pictures. When we were there two weeks ago and they had about 50 trails open and almost the whole top of the mountain which i thought was pretty impressive for that late into the season. They announced skiing into August early this summer but It was just confirmed that Mammoth's last day of the season is going to be July 28th.
> 
> Tony


Very impressed with the place.


----------



## machski (Jul 17, 2019)

Mammoth is awesome, we went July 2-3 in addition to the week after Easter.  Skiing in July was great but I had the opportunity to fly over Mammoth just about two weeks before we arrived on June 20th.  The amount of snow loss in that 2 week span was huge.

This first photo is the overhead from the 20th.  You can easily pick out main base and Stump Alley to it's left fully covered.

This next shot is how Stump Alley looked July 2.  Couldn't believe how fast it changed.
Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tonyr (Jul 18, 2019)

machski said:


> Mammoth is awesome, we went July 2-3 in addition to the week after Easter.  Skiing in July was great but I had the opportunity to fly over Mammoth just about two weeks before we arrived on June 20th.  The amount of snow loss in that 2 week span was huge.
> 
> This first photo is the overhead from the 20th.  You can easily pick out main base and Stump Alley to it's left fully covered.
> View attachment 25371View attachment 25372
> ...



We were there from the 29th through the 2nd of July as well. I wish I had photos but there was a major difference in coverage at Stump Alley just from the 29th through the 2nd. The bottom section shown there was much more filled in on the 29th. The sun really melted out the snow fast. The top half of the mountain held up real well though while we were there.


----------



## machski (Jul 20, 2019)

Tonyr said:


> We were there from the 29th through the 2nd of July as well. I wish I had photos but there was a major difference in coverage at Stump Alley just from the 29th through the 2nd. The bottom section shown there was much more filled in on the 29th. The sun really melted out the snow fast. The top half of the mountain held up real well though while we were there.


Very true on the top, still was great on the 2nd and 3rd.  Even down to main base was still great then, though you could tell the Cats had been working hard to bridge up parts of each run down lower.  Impressed with the effort they put in that late in the season!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

